# Dressing recommendation



## jslam416 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi mamas!

As a mama with a toddler with a feeding tube, I had to do a lot of trial and error for medical supplies, especially dressings. I came across this medical company based in Korea called (cathforcath.com) and they offer sterilized, disposable, individually packed catheter dressing packs.

This has been so helpful for us considering we can just put some in our bag without other necessary equipment. Wanted to share this with anyone else who might be looking for tube dressings.


----------

